# Katy CCA Annual Banquet, June 11



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

The Katy CCA Banquet is set for June 11 at the new venue, Palacio Maria.
We outgrew the old venue and have move to a much bigger one. Now, we'll be able to have more raffle, and auctions items, more games, and more room to mingle!
We are serving the same great catfish or crawfish as in years past, and have super sized our gun raffle - 20 guns!

Individual tickets are only $65
Super Premium reserved tables of 8 are $1250
Premium reserved tables of 8 are $750.

This year is shaping up to be better than any other. Lots of new items in the auction program already.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

OK good deal. I'll be looking forward to it. Been three out of the last four years and has pretty much turned into a don't miss event for me. Tons of fun and done right.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> OK good deal. I'll be looking forward to it. Been three out of the last four years and has pretty much turned into a don't miss event for me. Tons of fun and done right.


Thanks! We try hard to make it a great event.
This year, we promise to have plenty of seating!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

This is gonna be a "to do"!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Just a few weeks away. We are at a NEW VENUE and won't be crowded like last year.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Looking forward to this event. You guys do a great job putting it on and it is always done right.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Few weeks away


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Almost here


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

3 more days

Plenty of room at the new venue, and better swag than ver before. Lots of new and improved auction items, too.



This ain't yo mama's banquet!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Not only new venue, cold beer , great company BUT the best Crawfish you'll ever eat. Mr. Brooks does know how to cook dem bugs.
Come on out and support the cause.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Only 6 more hours!


----------

